# Zippered everything bag for 16 ft raft



## jasonpgoodman (Dec 19, 2007)

PM sent, I'd like to buy it.


----------



## DarkStartSociety (Jan 5, 2021)

leaangell57 said:


> This bag was made for a 16-foot Avon, it's in like new condition.
> unfortunately I don't have a picture with it in the raft because the raft is gone. I'm in Fort Collins Colorado
> $50


Sold?


----------

